# Concours Car Care LTD - Astra VXR Winter protection - Ceramic sealant



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:wave:

I'm back (To those who realised i'd not been around for a while). Had a busy few weeks with a couple of major debtors going bumpety bump on me :wall:
Well we're back and thought i'd ease back into the swing of things with a quick write up of a winter protection detail we did for Luke yesterday on his Silver Astra VXR.

The car is a 2006 and has been fettled producing a tidy 270BHP but the car looks great and not messed with too much apart from a bit lof lowering.

It was booked in for a 1 day spruce up and protection with a Ceramic Sealant call Ceramishield which is our new high performance sealant.

So, the car in question when it arrived




























The car was snowfoamed with Tutti Fruity Snow foam and the seals and necessary bits were cleaned with a detail brush.










Wheels cleaned with Bling Blades wheel cleaner

It was then washed with our new shampoo - Pink Champagne. NOT the release bottle btw. Labelled purely for id purposes and the new bottles/labels will be ready for January.










All washed and dried with a soft Drying towell










Polished by hand with Perficio Pre wax cleaner










Tyres dressed with Brightyre

Before









After









Now it's time for the LSP - Ceramishield. Lays down a semi permanent ceramic coating and you should ecoect 2-3 years durability due to the uber thick coating you see being laid down.










It was going dark at 3pm so only a few pictures but the car is showing much more shine and depth and has one happy owner














































I'll be visiting the car monthly to wash it with ceramiwash and ensuring durability is still conforming to what we say.

I have full permission to post the products and will be officially unveiled soon as a manufacturer :wave:

Thanks

Lee
Concours Car Care LTD
Staffordshire/Midlands/Merseyside
Detailing services/Products/Ceramishield protection details
07715 358 209
http://www.concourscarcare.com


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks nice & sharp :thumb: - Great reflections off that.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers Jay

Very low light and the units being painted so it was old school outside today lol -


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks good I have heard good things about your company will have to order some stuff


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks great lee, sent you a email regarding ceramishield not sure if you received it or not, or just been busy. Cheers

Daniel


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats looking very sharp in the photos there, the silver is so reflective, great job there....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Daniel1991 said:


> Looks great lee, sent you a email regarding ceramishield not sure if you received it or not, or just been busy. Cheers
> 
> Daniel


Hi mate

Hmmm, I'll go look. Send it again in case bud.

Thanks all


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks tip top buddy:thumb:. Tyre shine looks nice to Lee.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job and very nice reflections..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing, looking forward to hear about new products!


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

Concours CC said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Hmmm, I'll go look. Send it again in case bud.
> 
> Thanks all


Resent it for you

cheers

Daniel


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks For the kind comments

Sending one back mate


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice work on the Astra, you could try some ground guard modules on the grass where the van drives to protect the grass :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Haha

True but were moving house soon


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

Concours CC said:


> Thanks For the kind comments
> 
> Sending one back mate


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Lee


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ceramiwash....??

is that a reactivation shampoo or just a pure shampoo that wont block the nano bridge mate?

those reactivation ones are damn expensive.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Non clogged Craig

Looking into the more exotic solutions. Expensive but good


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Dam 

Same photo added twice.

Photo bucket sucks


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looking good Lee. Interested as to the life span. See so many that dont quite get to the actual target time span stated due to wrong products used maintaining wise etc.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Lee let me know when you post a full write up on application of Ceramishield please buddy As its one i want to try :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

theres a video of lee applying it on youtube chilly..


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking good mate!:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks very sharp , I'm not surprised the owner is very pleased:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks tidy mate, good job.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Unrelated to this detail but a mate of ours used the Ceramishield and sent me this last night


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi just quick question on Ceramishield, I see you used a pre wax cleaner now from my understanding of any type of quartz/sio2 product should be applied over a perfectly clean surface as a pre wax cleaner can often leave its own oils behind i.e. Ipa wipedown or eraser type product should be used afterwards or the durability of the product will normally suffer, is yours different ? or did you do a wipedown afterwards. i do use alot of different nano sealants so will be interested to try yours :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely mate, nice wet look finish whats the application like for the shield does it have to stay dry/working time? PM me with details if you like.

Good to see you back also


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi lee

I have a cleaner fluid (similar to iPa) but didn't add that part as I didn't want to confuse everyone yet but it does need a wipedown and the instruction pack you get gives the info and we send a bottle of solution to wipe down 

Cheers ad


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

Some good products there

Liking the VXR too


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Concours CC said:


> Hi lee
> 
> I have a cleaner fluid (similar to iPa) but didn't add that part as I didn't want to confuse everyone yet but it does need a wipedown and the instruction pack you get gives the info and we send a bottle of solution to wipe down
> 
> Cheers ad


pm on way

:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice to see your back Lee.

Nice write up too. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks lads


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

That tyre dressing is brilliant! I've had nothing but good results with it. The kit that's on your site, is that everything? The collection one?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup (Apart from Ceramishield  )

Cheers Chris


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

I know what's going on my Christmas list then.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result with the VXR looking very sharp.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

PrestigeChris said:


> I know what's going on my Christmas list then.


Only if you've been a good boy





Derekh929 said:


> Great result with the VXR looking very sharp.


Thanks buddy


----------



## mean172 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice to see something different on the Market, nice and crisp looking VXR, stunning finish mate.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top work and some interesting products put to use. Thanks very much for the post.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good. So you've registered as a ltd company as of now? When was that? Congrats mate?


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

so will ceramashield stop a red car turning pink?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It will yes mate

We went ltd a few days ago mate as a big client would only deal with an incorporated firm. We were going to anyway but yeah decided to do it

Cheers bud


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

The gloss on that VXR is absolutely amazing, I'm gobsmacked!

Does it offer any protection against bird droppings?

Thanks


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Tiptronic said:


> The gloss on that VXR is absolutely amazing, I'm gobsmacked!
> 
> Does it offer any protection against bird droppings?
> 
> Thanks


Certainly does :thumb:

Thanks matey

Providing incredible protection against minor scratches, swirl marks, acid rain, bird droppings, and harmful UV rays.


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

so where can i get it from ?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Concours CC said:


> It will yes mate
> 
> We went ltd a few days ago mate as a big client would only deal with an incorporated firm. We were going to anyway but yeah decided to do it
> 
> Cheers bud


Cool mate, know you been working hard on things lately


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Concours CC said:


> Certainly does :thumb:
> 
> Thanks matey
> 
> Providing incredible protection against minor scratches, swirl marks, acid rain, bird droppings, and harmful UV rays.


Thanks CCC

So can I use it to seal my alloy wheels as well?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi chris

Yes mate.

It is suitable and perfomrs up to temps of 800 degrees


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice work Lee, looks sharp for silver.

Did you get my reply a few weeks bk, as had nothing back through this end yet?

Paul


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers Paul

Yeah bus i emailed you on the 21/11/11 @ 1304 hours.

Resent the original one bud


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Concours CC said:


> It will yes mate
> 
> We went ltd a few days ago mate as a big client would only deal with an incorporated firm. We were going to anyway but yeah decided to do it
> 
> Cheers bud


if you need a non exec director, let me know  :thumb:

I've been on your site...can joe public buy your ceramic stuff... I don't think I seen a price... not looking for one on here btw... 

car looks nice....job well done!!!

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks great Lee, especially the beading on the later pic.

I was going to ask what Lee did, but you already answered.

What about 'locking in' swirls if a car hasn't been corrected? I guess if they were to be removed at a later date, and machine polishing removed the CS, then it doesn't matter, but I've never machined a car which has had a nano sealant applied. Does it come off cleanly, and not change the behaviour of polish etc?

It's not a CS specific question I guess, as it applies to all of the coatings, but not something I've ever seen discussed.

Russ.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I tend not to slap it onto a swirly car and try to explain this to people when they book in but if they insist they just want protection then fair enough.
I wet sanded ceramishield off and it was if I was doIng paint.

It self levels and does help to mask the finer marks as it bonds


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't tried many nano sealants and when speaking with the lab at length we decided against nano type and went for the ceramic.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

That looks great hope the new venture goes well for you :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you Ian 

Appreciate that mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I didn't see the bit about manufacturer too Lee - congrats!! It'll be really cool having your own section on here!!

Russ.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

the cermishield that ive got i tried on my vitara "test vehicle" and it is amazing to watch how it gradually changes how the paint looks and feels. It is easy to apply but you have to be careful with the curing time.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I didn't see the bit about manufacturer too Lee - congrats!! It'll be really cool having your own section on here!!
> 
> Russ.


Ta mate - Yeah it's pretty cool 



PrestigeChris said:


> the cermishield that ive got i tried on my vitara "test vehicle" and it is amazing to watch how it gradually changes how the paint looks and feels. It is easy to apply but you have to be careful with the curing time.


Cheers Chris

It is pretty special


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

WOW an amazing shine from a silver.

My favourite view on the astra 









here is mine


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks matey

Yours looks good and I do like the wing shot


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Concours CC said:


> I tend not to slap it onto a swirly car and try to explain this to people when they book in but if they insist they just want protection then fair enough.
> I wet sanded ceramishield off and it was if I was doIng paint.
> 
> It self levels and does help to mask the finer marks as it bonds


Lee i posted about this very same thing a while ago and believe its the future for sheeting rather than beading.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242501

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242457

Im interested in your views and thoughts on this buddy:thumb:


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

Concours CC said:


> Thanks matey
> 
> Yours looks good and I do like the wing shot


 Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

piemp said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:


Piemp can you update your findings please mate on sheeting and cleaning over the coming months


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

chillly said:


> Lee i posted about this very same thing a while ago and believe its the future for sheeting rather than beading.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242501
> 
> ...


One i've never thought of but i have a MK2 golf ready for wetsanding this week so what i'll do is Ceramishield the Wing and see what happens regarding the orange peel


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

chillly said:


> Piemp can you update your findings please mate on sheeting and cleaning over the coming months


 if your referring to the ceramic sealant I haven't used it, I was just referring to the angle/part of the car I like best for shine


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

How do you remove the ceramishield if you wanted to do a correction at a later stage?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wetsanding or compounding :thumb:


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

I definately like the sound of it mate so may give it a go  just curious about the independent tests of 150 washes, who had the sore arms in doing 150 washes ;-)


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Erm.. my big right arm is from car cleaning... honest!... completely innocent


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm on 76 washes on my own van and it's still there


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

piemp said:


> if your referring to the ceramic sealant I haven't used it, I was just referring to the angle/part of the car I like best for shine


Sorry dude assumed you had applied it:thumb: No updates needed then mate


----------



## maverick2702 (Feb 21, 2011)

that astra looks good, where can i get ceramishield applied to my vectra or can i buy it from you to do it myself? i'm based in Leeds if that helps?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

You have PM maverick and thanks


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Beading pics and videos please!!!


----------



## maverick2702 (Feb 21, 2011)

cheers mate i'll pm your now!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks stunning :thumb: 

Nice to see a silver VXR as there aren't many of them around.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

MattJ VXR said:


> Looks stunning :thumb:
> 
> Nice to see a silver VXR as there aren't many of them around.


Thanks mate

Thats true actually. Not many Silver ones knocking around here that i've seen.

Do they do a black? Ive never seen one


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks stunning mate, very impressive indeed :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

This has certainly generated some interest hasn't it :lol: (Me included)

Astra looks great, and product sounds great too - think I need to get involved in trying this!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Concours CC said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Thats true actually. Not many Silver ones knocking around here that i've seen.
> 
> Do they do a black? Ive never seen one


Yes - the colours are Black, Arden Blue, Red, Silver and White. The Silver was replaced with a darker shade version later on.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Argh

I've never seen a black one


----------

